# Pin Mins?



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

I have read alot about these lures, but I can not find anything about them I tryed to Google them and kept geting Minnesota hits I guess because it had Minn in the search. If I could get a pic it would be great


----------



## Diver Down (Jan 22, 2009)

This pic will give you an idea of what they are.


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks Diver Down
I have a couple of those and didn't know the name.


----------



## mousejam515 (Jun 3, 2004)

try searching "Ice jig" most of the time they are paint on one side and plane metal on the other.


----------

